# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  مختــــــارات تــربــوية

## ســمو المجــــد

السلام عليكــم ورحمـة الله وبركاتــة ،،

 راح أضيف لمحة تربوية وان شاء الله الكل يستفيد منها
وبشكل متتابع والله الموفق

الأب الذي نريــــــد

قال أحد الأبناء : نريده أباُ يحسن الكلام
نريده أباُ يفتخر بنا أمام الناس يحس بألمنا ويفرح لفرحنا
ولا يكتفي بمجرد الحب الصامت  ...   نريده أباُ يحسن الكلام أكثر من الضرب .

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ســمو المجــــد

> 


شكرا لك على المرور هنا

----------


## ســمو المجــــد

رسائل إلى والـــدي

أريد يا ابي أن تعرفني بأجدادي المسلمين مثل الصحابة والعلماء
المجاهدين الذين نشروا الإسلام , وفتحوا بلدنا وغيرها من البلدان
حتى وصل الإسلام لنا فمن حقهم علي أن أعرفهم و أعرف أمجادهم
حتى أقتدي بهــم

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلمووووووووووووو

----------


## العراب89

مشكور يا عيني
 :Bl (14):

----------


## ســمو المجــــد

[align=center]


> يسلمووووووووووووو





> مشكور يا عيني


شكراً لكما على المرور هنا فتواجدكما انارت متصفحي [/align]

----------


## ســمو المجــــد

[align=center]
نقــــاط لا غنـــى عنها مع طفلك
جالسه , لاتنفر منه , حاوره , أساله ,استمع الية
لا تضجر , شاركه , أمنحة الحرية ,لاتمس ذالة , أقنعة , لا تشهر به , اعرف المشكلة
لا تنسى اللمسة والكلمة الطيبة [/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Eh S(15):   :Eh S(15):

----------


## ســمو المجــــد

> 


شكرا لك لتواجدك هنا

----------


## سماا

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

يسلموو هالأيادي 
رحمة الله عليك يا والدي العزيز

----------

